# Prizm Rhinestones (Spectrum/Gonio)



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Anyone else other than Matt using the "color-change" rhinestones? I have my supplier sending me some and I can't wait to give them a try. I'd love to see some other designs if anyone has some


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I use them, too. 
I have the high grade Chinese with 10 facets and I just got in some premium machine cut as well. We call them Prism though. 
They're really fun! I'm actually going to be making a sweatshirt with them later today.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

allhamps said:


> Anyone else other than Matt using the "color-change" rhinestones? I have my supplier sending me some and I can't wait to give them a try. I'd love to see some other designs if anyone has some


Here is a quick pic I took of a design I made. I used dark blue deco flock for the background. The pic does not do it justice. They look awesome!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I got some from Synergy 17 and love them. I've used them on some customer shirts and on a denim shirt for me. I'm getting lots of good feedback on them. The template I used is from Sandy Jo.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Jean and Jane those are both beautiful!! I had a customer ask me about the stones so I have ordered some in both Korean and Machine Cut to compare and see which ones I will decide to carry for resale. I am so excited I can't wait for the stones to arrive. Now I just need Jeanne pick the perfect Jeanne design


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I did a freebie for one of my good clients using her business name. She absolutely loved it! No way to really understand the look without seeing them.


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

arent these ab stones or is it a different product ?


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

Nope these aren't AB stones. Prism stones change color based on the angle.


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

gonna have to find some ... how is the bulk pricing on these, does anyone know where to get bulk from and what size do they carry


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Here are a couple of shirts I made using the Prism rhinestones.


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

I got mine from Synergy17.com


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Does anyone know if they come in the low lead to use on children's apparel items? If so, who carries them?


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I finally got my supply of "prizm" rhinestones. I love these stones. They are so nice, I'm having a hard time finding the "right" designs to use them in


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

allhamps said:


> I finally got my supply of "prizm" rhinestones. I love these stones. They are so nice, I'm having a hard time finding the "right" designs to use them in


Fabulous design!


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

That looks awesome! I struggle with trying to find the right design to use them too. You did a great job!


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

I just got some customer designs done by a member but she calls them Spectrum rhinestones. My customer went ape over them. I should have taken a picture before giving the customer her order but it slipped my mind.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

allhamps said:


> I finally got my supply of "prizm" rhinestones. I love these stones. They are so nice, I'm having a hard time finding the "right" designs to use them in


great design.


----------

